# Happy Easter!



## merquiades

A bit less intellectual but important.  How would you say Happy Easter!  in your language, assuming you have this holiday, of course. [...]

Moderator's note: the discussion about Easter bunny & chocolates have been transferred to the Culture Café here. Please focus on the translation of "Happy Easter".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yes we do (but I am a native English speaker I guess you knew that already) .

Those terms in Italian exist, though. To say _Happy Easter_ it's* Buona Pasqua*.
[...]

In Icelandic the greeting is *Gleðileg Páska*.*
*


----------



## DearPrudence

In French:*
Joyeuses Pâques !*


----------



## rusita preciosa

In Russian we don't really say "Happy easter'.
The usual greeting is *Христос воскрес!* /khristos voskres/ - Christ has resurrected
and the reply is *Воистину воскрес!* /voeestinu voskres/ - Truly resurrected, or simply *Воистину!* - truly / indeed.


----------



## Tacuabe

En español sería: _Felices Pascuas_
En portugués sería: _Feliz Páscoa

_Suerte en tu búsqueda..._
_


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Καλό Πάσχα» (ka'lo 'pasxa) lit. "Good Easter"
or
«Καλή Ανάσταση» (ka'li a'nastasi) lit. "Good Resurrection"


rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian we don't really say "Happy easter'.
> The usual greeting is *Христос воскрес!* /khristos voskres/ - Christ has resurrected
> and the reply is *Воистину воскрес!* /voeestinu voskres/ - Truly resurrected, or simply *Воистину!* - truly / indeed.


That's the usual greeting on Easter Sunday (and in traditional families the greeting for 40 days after the Resurrection, until Christ's Ascension), we say «Χριστός Ανέστη» (xris'tos a'nesti) lit. "Christ has Resurrected" and the reply is «Αληθώς Ανέστη» (ali'θos anesti) lit. "He truly has Resurrected" or «Αληθώς ο Κύριος» (ali'θos o 'cirios) lit. "Indeed the Lord [has risen]"


----------



## Black4blue

In Turkish:

*Easter: Paskalya*

*İyi Paskalyalar!* (lit. Good Easters) or 
*Paskalya'nız kutlu olsun.* /*Paskalya Bayramı'nız kutlu olsun.*
Those can be used.


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*:
_Hyvää pääsiäistä!

_*Swedish*:
_Glad påsk!_


----------



## Tamar

We don't have Easter in Israel, but: 

Happy Easter would be חג פסחא שמח  [khag paskha same'akh]

(Ans Passover that is just now over is פסח שמח  [pesakh same'akh] )


----------



## OldAvatar

Romanian:
Paște fericit!
Lit: Happy Easter!


----------



## Rallino

In Hungarian: _Boldog húsvétot!_ But I had also heard: _Boldog nyulat!_


----------



## nooij

In Dutch it's _"Vrolijk Pasen"_, which basically means _"Merry Easter"_.


----------



## Havfruen

Danish & Norwegian:

God påske!


----------



## Orlin

rusita preciosa said:


> In Russian we don't really say "Happy easter'.
> The usual greeting is *Христос воскрес!* /khristos voskres/ - Christ has resurrected
> and the reply is *Воистину воскрес!* /voeestinu voskres/ - Truly resurrected, or simply *Воистину!* - truly / indeed.


Bulgarian:
*Христос воскресе!*
*Воистину воскресе!*
(These are from Old Church Slavonic and sometimes used in this version in Russian too.)


----------



## Grefsen

*Czech:

*Veselé Velikonoce!

*Ukrainian:*

Христос Воскрес! (Khrystos Voskres!)
= _Christ is Risen!_


----------



## vianie

*Slovak*:

_Veselú Veľkú noc!_ or_ Veselé veľkonočné sviatky!_


----------



## Youngfun

*Chinese*: 复活节快乐！= Happy Easter.

But it's not as popular as Christmas. I see that even Christian people don't celebrate it much.

All cultures have festivals in the spring. In China there's 清明节.


----------



## apmoy70

Youngfun said:


> *Chinese*: 复活节快乐！= Happy Easter.
> 
> But it's not as popular as Christmas.* I see that even Christian people don't celebrate it much*.
> 
> All cultures have festivals in the spring. In China there's 清明节.


In the West perhaps. In the East, Easter (or Pascha as we call it), is huge, even more than Christmas.
Probably a cultural difference between West (Catholics & Protestans) vs East (Orthodox)

(apologies for the OT)


----------



## Youngfun

Sorry, apmoy. I was talking about Easter in China, since I posted the translation in Chinese.


----------



## Grefsen

*German:*

Frohne Ostern!


----------



## ahmedcowon

*Arabic:*

فصح مجيد /fesh majeed/ = Glorious Easter

قيامة مجيدة /qiyaama majeeda/ = Glorious Resurrection


----------



## mataripis

there is no filipino greetings or happy easter but they are aware that christ has risen! I like the way the greeks say "khristos Anestih" (christ has risen) so it is possible to say this in Tagalog; " Nagbangong muli ang Mesiyas!  " .


----------



## rayloom

ahmedcowon said:


> *Arabic:*
> 
> فصح مجيد /fesh majeed/ = Glorious Easter
> 
> قيامة مجيدة /qiyaama majeeda/ = Glorious Resurrection



Just thought I'd clarify the pronunciation in Arabic:
Easter is فصح, transliterated as fiṣḥ. So that's not a /sh/ consonant at the end.
The word is ultimately Hebrew in origin, where also Pessach has become the word for Easter in many languages:
Paque in French
Pascua in Spanish
...etc


----------



## arielipi

rayloom said:


> Just thought I'd clarify the pronunciation in Arabic:
> Easter is فصح, transliterated as fiṣḥ. So that's not a /sh/ consonant at the end.
> The word is ultimately Hebrew in origin, *where also Pessach has become the word for Easter* in many languages:
> Paque in French
> Pascua in Spanish
> ...etc



Quite incorrect, easter in hebrew comes from pessach, but its a bit different; i remember seeing someone already saying how its said in hebrew.


----------



## Grefsen

Alxmrphi said:


> In Icelandic the greeting is *Gleðileg Páska*.


Similarly in Faroese the greeting is _Gleðilig páskir._


----------



## 涼宮

Tacuabe said:


> En español sería: _Felices Pascuas_
> En portugués sería: _Feliz Páscoa
> 
> _Suerte en tu búsqueda..._
> _



In Venezuela we don't usually use the term pascua, people prefer to simply refer to the entire week so we say ''¡Feliz semana santa!'' (happy holy week).


----------



## Grefsen

In honor of my father's mother who was half Scottish:

Scottish Gaelic - _A' Chàisg sona_


----------



## 810senior

Since the Easter is not familiar with Japan, we don't have such a fixed phrase.
I think I would say ハッピーイースター(pron. happi iisutaa) in that situation, by using the one of japanesized English.


----------



## ilocas2

Croatian:

Sretan Uskrs!


----------

